# Burton Traction jacket and Simon Signature Cargo?



## Thunderbolt42 (Dec 3, 2008)

I have a brown burton traction jacket and i might get the Simon Signature Cargo in purple/white plaid

im not sure about this tho.... 
Does anyone think the colors wouldnt work well?


----------

